# Can i use nolvadex during my cycle



## MoMeister (Oct 5, 2010)

is it possible to use nolvadex while im on my Sustanon 250 cycle?....

im currently injecting about 500mg weekly, and would like to know if i can take nolva with that to prevent any gyno from occuring...

what do you guys think?

the reason i am thinking about this is because... i dont wanna wait till i see symptoms then start... i'd like to prevent it from the beginning

example:
kinda like a seat belt in the car.... you wear it to prevent injury in a crash... not wear it after you get injured... it wont do any good that way


----------



## pyes (Oct 5, 2010)

Nolva is too strong to run daily with your cycle. nolva is usually used once gyno gets out of control. It should'nt be done. You should get aromasin or arimidex instead. kepp the nolva for emergencies.


----------



## MDR (Oct 5, 2010)

pyes said:


> nolva is too strong to run daily with your cycle. Nolva is usually used once gyno gets out of control. It should'nt be done. You should get aromasin or arimidex instead. Kepp the nolva for emergencies.



x2


----------



## MoMeister (Oct 5, 2010)

THE ONLY PROBLEM IS

I 
CANT
GET
ARIMIDEX

what happens if i take like 5mg of nolva ? which is little


----------



## aja44 (Oct 5, 2010)

MoMeister said:


> THE ONLY PROBLEM IS
> 
> I
> CANT
> ...



You can get Sust250, but cant get Adex or Aromasin?  There are quite a few sponsors on this board that sell both.  Adex is going to work out to be cheaper since you will take .5mg EOD as opposed to Aromasin taking 12.5mg - 25mg ED.


----------



## G3 (Oct 5, 2010)

While you guys are on the subject, what about something like 25 mg Proviron and 10 mg Nolva for anti-estrogen? Or is Arimidex just that much better overall?


----------



## MDR (Oct 5, 2010)

aja44 said:


> You can get Sust250, but cant get Adex or Aromasin?  There are quite a few sponsors on this board that sell both.  Adex is going to work out to be cheaper since you will take .5mg EOD as opposed to Aromasin taking 12.5mg - 25mg ED.



Yep-pretty easy to find.


----------



## MDR (Oct 5, 2010)

guybb3 said:


> While you guys are on the subject, what about something like 25 mg Proviron and 10 mg Nolva for anti-estrogen? Or is Arimidex just that much better overall?



ADEX and Aromasin is the way to go.


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 5, 2010)

MoMeister said:


> is it possible to use nolvadex while im on my Sustanon 250 cycle?....
> 
> im currently injecting about 500mg weekly, and would like to know if i can take nolva with that to prevent any gyno from occuring...
> 
> ...


 Yes, of course you can.


----------



## MoMeister (Oct 6, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> Yes, of course you can.



for real bro?

i wanna get legit answers so i can start asap... cuz im already done with week 1 in my cycle

thanks guys


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 6, 2010)

MoMeister said:


> for real bro?
> 
> i wanna get legit answers so i can start asap... cuz im already done with week 1 in my cycle
> 
> thanks guys


 I prefer aromatase inhibitors but Nolva is awesome for protecting against gyno.


----------



## MoMeister (Oct 6, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> I prefer aromatase inhibitors but Nolva is awesome for protecting against gyno.




so what kind of dosages do you recommend...as well as when do you think is an ideal time to start taking it..... perhaps mid cycle? or should i just start taking it from now?

or... should i just take like 20mg weekly? split between 2 days? what do you think is a better choice


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 6, 2010)

MoMeister said:


> so what kind of dosages do you recommend...as well as when do you think is an ideal time to start taking it..... perhaps mid cycle? or should i just start taking it from now?
> 
> or... should i just take like 20mg weekly? split between 2 days? what do you think is a better choice


 20mg daily if gyno prone.


----------



## MoMeister (Oct 6, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> 20mg daily if gyno prone.



would it affect my gains by any chance... if so... how would you describe it?


----------



## MoMeister (Oct 6, 2010)

btw thanks bro... i appreciate it... repped


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Oct 6, 2010)

MoMeister said:


> for real bro?
> 
> i wanna get legit answers so i can start asap... cuz im already done with week 1 in my cycle
> 
> thanks guys



I would have been asking these questions before I started... Not that worried about gyno now are you?


----------



## MDR (Oct 6, 2010)

I've never cared for Nolva, but I get such good results from A/I's.  Also not prone to gyno.


----------



## G3 (Oct 6, 2010)

MDR said:


> ADEX and Aromasin is the way to go.


 

Even if your good/bad cholesterol is only so so to start with, MDR?


----------



## MDR (Oct 6, 2010)

guybb3 said:


> Even if your good/bad cholesterol is only so so to start with, MDR?



Yep-bounces back after cycle just fine.  Plus, water weight ups blood pressure too much.  kind of a trade off, I suppose.  Changes happen during cycle for everyone.  I'd avoid T3 and Clen, though.


----------



## G3 (Oct 6, 2010)

MDR said:


> Yep-bounces back after cycle just fine. Plus, water weight ups blood pressure too much. kind of a trade off, I suppose. Changes happen during cycle for everyone. I'd avoid T3 and Clen, though.


 

What's your prefferred Anti Estrogen?


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 6, 2010)

MoMeister said:


> would it affect my gains by any chance... if so... how would you describe it?


 Probably not however IGF-1 will lower with the use of Nolva.


----------



## MDR (Oct 6, 2010)

guybb3 said:


> What's your prefferred Anti Estrogen?



These days Adex works fine during.  If $ is no object, I prefer Aromasin.  I do try to keep my dosage down as much as possible.


----------

